# Shengshou 4x4



## hahahaha (Oct 26, 2010)

I was shocked to see another 4x4 popping out on witeden. You can get it for $9, and it's 62mmx62mmx62mm, a unique size. (Notice I didn't say very unique, because unique itself is a suplerative adjective) 

Where to get it: http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=213

If you check the adress, you can see the cube is most likely the same mechanism as a maru 4x4, but some pieces are more rounded (that's what I see). Witeden says they have 100 of them in stock, and they gave a 5-star rating, even though no customers reviewed about it (probably no one bought it anyway.)

I'm not the guy who gets whatever cube he wants, so someone buy it and review it on this site or youtube!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 26, 2010)

dont have the money and already have a maru


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 26, 2010)

That is cheap for a maru/vcube mechanism! I might buy but how much is shipping to California?


----------



## Jani (Oct 26, 2010)

I bought ES, it was suck, so I bought QJ tiled, it was too big, so I bought mini QJ, then maru came and it is better, so I bought it. 
People said that Dayan is smoother and no misalignment. So I bought it. 

And now I want to try this and probably buy it too.


----------



## theace (Oct 26, 2010)

Someone review this thing. I need a good 4x4. lanLan disappointed me.


----------



## hahahaha (Oct 27, 2010)

Did Feliks Zemdegs break the 4x4 WR with a Lanlan?

By the way, he's just so &*(^)*# fast, if you haven't seen any of his videos.


----------



## hahahaha (Oct 27, 2010)

Wait a minute, there's this piece on the ss 4x4 that doesn't seem to be the same as maru...


----------



## Faz (Oct 27, 2010)

Dayan it was.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 27, 2010)

hahahaha said:


> Wait a minute, there's this piece on the ss 4x4 that doesn't seem to be the same as maru...


 
is it the core?


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 27, 2010)

the corners is like GuHong


----------



## hahahaha (Oct 27, 2010)

no it's not the core

it's the white piece in the bottom picture in the site a mentioned earlier.

http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=213



@fazrulz Were you the voice actor of Yoda? Reply, you must (just kidding)
btw, you really are *@$%&*! fast at the 2x2-5x5. holy shmokes!


----------



## irontwig (Oct 27, 2010)

The white piece _is_ the core.


----------



## hahahaha (Oct 27, 2010)

sorry, my bad.
but is it the same with maru or not?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 27, 2010)

hahahaha said:


> By the way, he's just so &*(^)*# fast, if you haven't seen any of his videos.


 
I lol'd at this.


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 28, 2010)

It looks interesting... I want to try it.


----------



## SlapShot (Oct 28, 2010)

I ordered one. I only have a rubik and an eastsheen 4x4x4. I could not decide whether to get a Maru or the new MF8, but I will go with this one for right now.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 28, 2010)

SlapShot: I too have a storebought and an ES, I dislike them both. I'm going to probably trade my AV for an LL 4x4, or might buy a Dayan 4x4, I've been hearing good stuff about it. This looks kind of similar to the Dayan though.


----------



## hahahaha (Oct 28, 2010)

@thepuzzler sorry, I'm not sure about the shipping price.


----------



## hahahaha (Oct 28, 2010)

> Originally Posted by hahahaha
> By the way, he's just so &*(^)*# fast, if you haven't seen any of his videos.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## hahahaha (Oct 28, 2010)

put a review on this site slapshot! Please!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 28, 2010)

hahahaha said:


> did you lyfao?


I'm not sure you understood what I meant. Faz is extremely popular here, and just about everyone has seen his world records. You made him sound like he was up and coming and very few people knew him, and I found that funny.


----------



## MEn (Oct 29, 2010)

It sort of looks like a pin-mod attempt. Interesting.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 29, 2010)

oh, by the core it's 6/6 DIY

the MARU is 4/6 DIY

LOL


----------



## hahahaha (Oct 29, 2010)

@theanonymouscuber I always knew faz was and is popular, but I just wanted to restate that. I don't know why, probably just cuz he's amazing. oh well.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 30, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> SlapShot: I too have a storebought and an ES, I dislike them both. I'm going to probably trade my AV for an LL 4x4, or might buy a Dayan 4x4, I've been hearing good stuff about it. This looks kind of *similar to the Dayan* though.


 
No it is similar to maru


----------



## Louis McDonald (Oct 30, 2010)

They sell this at lightake, free shipping, you know the deal, 7.99 usd


----------



## riffz (Oct 30, 2010)

Louis McDonald said:


> They sell this at lightake, free shipping, you know the deal, 7.99 usd



I have one on the way. I'll make a post reviewing it, but I don't have A Maru or Dayan for comparison. Just a mini and regular QJ.


----------



## SlapShot (Oct 30, 2010)

more pictures here.

http://www.china-magic-cube.com/goods.asp?gid=166


----------



## joking (Nov 1, 2010)

I bought one today at lightake


----------



## Tall5001 (Nov 1, 2010)

looks interesting i am tired of buying 4x4s i have 4 QJ ES Maru and Dayan but i want this and the X cube 4


----------



## Drake (Nov 2, 2010)

They sel the Shengshou on lightake to.


----------



## CubingCompetitions (Nov 2, 2010)

You can also find them on eBay for under 9 dollars.


----------



## Louis McDonald (Nov 3, 2010)

Man it actually looks quite nice, like a Guhong style corners with tracked edges / maru / v cube design. i would lol if it was terrible, but it looks as if it could be really good. and its quite small


----------



## Faz (Nov 3, 2010)

Tim Major said that his supplier said it was bad.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 4, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Tim Major said that his supplier said it was bad.


 
Some suppliers might say that about the GuHong (if they don't know they must lube it).


----------



## riffz (Nov 4, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Tim Major said that his supplier said it was bad.


 
I really hope that's not true. The one time I decide to buy something before other people have it...


----------



## maggotcuber (Nov 4, 2010)

riffz said:


> I really hope that's not true. The one time I decide to buy something before other people have it...


 
well just let us know once you have it! :tu


----------



## xbrandationx (Nov 7, 2010)

Any reviews on this cube?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 7, 2010)

Jani said:


> I bought ES, it was suck, so I bought QJ tiled, it was too big, so I bought mini QJ, then maru came and it is better, so I bought it.
> People said that Dayan is smoother and no misalignment. So I bought it.
> 
> And now I want to try this and probably buy it too.


 
Your avatar explains your facial expression when you saw this thread, then.


----------



## SlapShot (Nov 8, 2010)

Now in white. I think with these pictures, you get a better look at the internals.

http://www.china-magic-cube.com/goods.asp?gid=168


----------



## NSKuber (Nov 11, 2010)

No1 have it? Can anybody make a rewiev and comparsion to Maru/DaYan.


----------



## maggotcuber (Nov 12, 2010)

NSKuber said:


> No1 have it? Can anybody make a rewiev and comparsion to Maru/DaYan.


 
id really like to hear something about this cube too! i cant find any reviews anywhere


----------



## SlapShot (Nov 12, 2010)

I ordered from witeden. I am tracking it, and it just cleared through new york. I should have it Monday at the latest. I'm excited, I can hardly wait to try it. I just received a Dayan this week, and will be able to make a comparison.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 12, 2010)

SlapShot any chance of a youtube video? Or at least a detailed comparison between the two? Thanks.


----------



## Krag (Nov 12, 2010)

I ust got one of these in the mail five minutes ago. I will write what I think about it as soon as I know.


edit:
I have tried a few solves on it it seems a lot like the Maru 4x4, almost same mechanism. In my opinion it is not as good as the Maru because it locks up and pops all the time.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 12, 2010)

tres.60 said:


> I ust got one of these in the mail five minutes ago. I will write what I think about it as soon as I know.
> 
> 
> edit:
> I have tried a few solves on it it seems a lot like the Maru 4x4, almost same mechanism. In my opinion it is not as good as the Maru because it locks up and pops all the time.


 
If it locks up and pops all the time, then it sounds exactly like the Maru to me.


----------



## Kurbitur (Nov 12, 2010)

my maru hasn't popped on me?


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 12, 2010)

somerandomkidmike said:


> If it *locks up and pops all the time*, then it sounds exactly *like* the *Maru* to me.


 
how is that even possible

btw, guys. get the x-cube 4, not this


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 12, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> how is that even possible
> 
> btw, guys. get the x-cube 4, not this


 
So where would I be getting the x-cube 4 then?

Also, maybe I just got unlucky, but my Maru is terrible. No matter what I have the tension set to, and no matter how much breaking in I do, the internal mechanism comes out of alignment.


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 13, 2010)

somerandomkidmike said:


> So where would I be getting the x-cube 4 then?
> 
> Also, maybe I just got unlucky, but my Maru is terrible. No matter what I have the *tension* set to, and no matter how much breaking in I do, *the internal mechanism comes out of alignment*.


 

first

PIN MOD, only the pins (like pi's v6) be sure to do it on the sides that the centers isn't removable (yes, that's a rivet)

second

disassemble the cube, set tensions by looking at screw expose

third

see the internal blocks? there's some flash from the factory (casting left-overs). carefully sand that down

fourth

break in the pins

fifth

reassemble and lube (after pin fully broken in)


----------



## Tall5001 (Nov 13, 2010)

when is the X cube 4 coming out?


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 13, 2010)

Tall5001 said:


> when is the X cube 4 coming out?


 
december-early 2011 maybe


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 13, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> first
> 
> PIN MOD, only the pins (like pi's v6) be sure to do it on the sides that the centers isn't removable (yes, that's a rivet)
> 
> ...


 
Isn't a maru pretty much the same as a v-cube with the pin mod already done? Has anybody else done the pin mod for a maru?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 13, 2010)

mike don't bother. imo mefferts was good, but after they stopped having black cores they suck. I don't know why. I'm experimenting with the dayan now, but it seems to pop a bit...QUITE a bit. I need a little more time...xD. Maru wasn't a good experience for me either. Slices suck on it


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 13, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> mike don't bother. imo mefferts was good, but after they stopped having black cores they suck. I don't know why. I'm experimenting with the dayan now, but it seems to pop a bit...QUITE a bit. I need a little more time...xD. Maru wasn't a good experience for me either. Slices suck on it


 
With how it's turning right now, I think I'd be getting better times with my rubik's. Too bad it's broken. I'm gonna try to glue the two blocks down to the core again. If not, I'll probably get a QJ. I mean my 4x4 times are almost the same as my 5x5 using my maru.

Back to the OP, I'd try the sheng shou, but if it has the same problems as the maru (except worse), I'm not going to bother.


----------



## Cub32U (Nov 14, 2010)

I ordered one too =) and i am going to make a review and unboxing my youtube channel is WorldWideTutorial.


----------



## HaraldS (Nov 14, 2010)

Tall5001 said:


> looks interesting i am tired of buying 4x4s i have 4 QJ ES Maru and Dayan but i want this and the X cube 4


 
Then dont, stick to the one you like the most.

This one looks sweet though want to try it.


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 15, 2010)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Isn't a maru pretty much the same as a v-cube with the pin mod already done? Has anybody else done the pin mod for a maru?


 
some maru's built in pin mod *FAIL*


----------



## andreccantin (Nov 16, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> some maru's built in pin mod *FAIL*


 
*some* maru's built in pin mod FAIL

how come *some* and not *all* or *none*???


----------



## SlapShot (Nov 23, 2010)

Okay, first a big "No Thanks" to the postal service. According to my tracking info, it passed through a processing area in new york state back on the 11th, but took until today to get here. 11 days to cross one state.

First out of the box it is very, very smooth, and it has not been lubed.

Down the middle between the 2 sides, it turns smoothly, but the outer layers turn with
a slight ratcheting. Kinda like the V6, but not so harsh.

At first it did not cut corners very well, but after slightly loosening all 6 screws, it now
cuts much better.

I have it right where I like it. I like a smooth cube, that cuts slightly, and I am not very big on using lube.

Having a smooth 4x4 that won't lock up is very important to me, and for a reason that
you might not expect. I am not a speed cuber. About 4 years ago, I suddenly 
developed Bursitis in both upper and lower arms. It's similar to Arthritis, but it is
the inflamation of the muscles, not the joints. My arms hurt if I keep having to 
deal with lockups, so this will help greatly.


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 23, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> Okay, first a big "No Thanks" to the postal service. According to my tracking info, it passed through a processing area in new york state back on the 11th, but took until today to get here. 11 days to cross one state.
> 
> First out of the box it is very, very smooth, and it has not been lubed.
> 
> ...


 
So is it better than the Maru or Dayan?


----------



## SlapShot (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't have the Maru, but it is definitely better than the dayan.


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 23, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> I don't have the Maru, but it is definitely better than the dayan.


 
Does it pop? Where did you buy it from?


----------



## SlapShot (Nov 23, 2010)

I've only solved it twice, but no pops so far.

Witeden. But, Cube Depot just got them in. White and Black. 

Honestly, I just ordered a white one from them because I was thinking this one was
lost. It's cool becaue I really wanted a white one.


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 23, 2010)

andreccantin said:


> *some* maru's built in pin mod FAIL
> 
> how come *some* and not *all* or *none*???


 

if u see MMAP's V6 pin mod

he said that some need 4 pins and some only needs 3 and so on

that applies to the maru 4x4, there is two built in pins.

it may need more...


----------



## hahahaha (Nov 23, 2010)

Darn I just ordered the Dayan... oh well it won't be bad though. and it's just one person so far saying that. Other's havent bought or told us about the cube, so hopefully the Shengshou 4x4 wouldn't be THAT appealing compared to my 4x4 that's coming...


----------



## akiramejin (Nov 24, 2010)

Sorry for the crappy review, I was kinda rushed. Any questions, just ask.


----------



## riffz (Nov 25, 2010)

Mine is still on the way... Hopefully I get it before the comp on Saturday. I thought ordering it on October 22nd guaranteed that...


----------



## stinkocheeze (Nov 27, 2010)

There seem to be LOTS od mixed opinions on the one. Weird how one guy says its smooth and it definitely does not seems smooth in the video xD. Ordered it from lightake to test it out


----------



## ianography (Nov 27, 2010)

i may be sounding ignorant right now, but what is this x-cube 4 that i've been hearing about? is it a vcube knockoff? what is it? i would really appreciate if somebody could fill me in.


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 27, 2010)

ianography said:


> i may be sounding ignorant right now, but what is this x-cube 4 that i've been hearing about? is it a vcube knockoff? what is it? i would really appreciate if somebody could fill me in.


 
It is not a vcube knockoff. They is a whole thread about it just search it. Nobody has much details about it but they think it will come out before christmas.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 27, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> It is not a vcube knockoff. They is a whole thread about it just search it. Nobody has much details about it but they think it will come out before christmas.


 
hopefully
it would be a smart business plan to have it out before christmas


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 27, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> hopefully
> it would be a smart business plan to have it out before christmas


 
My parents have already bought all the christmas presents so it better come out soon or "santa" won't buy it for me. I am also getting the shenshou


----------



## hahahaha (Nov 28, 2010)

u guys all talk about the new 4x4s. but when i'm about to get one, another new one comes out. ;(

It was always like this...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 28, 2010)

hahahaha said:


> u guys all talk about the new 4x4s. but when i'm about to get one, another new one comes out. ;(
> 
> It was always like this...


 
Your username.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 29, 2010)

Ok... just got back from Thanksgiving break to find this in my mailbox.

It feels like a really cheap version of a maru (almost like an ES quality). I really do not like it at all. The outer layers always feel looser than the inners, and they always lock up. Unless you are strapped for cash, there is absolutely no reason to buy this thing.


----------



## Ballbasket51515 (Nov 29, 2010)

so ur pretty much saying its a really crappy 4x4 thats not worth it for the most part?


----------



## dragoon (Dec 4, 2010)

so for the money, should i get this or a mini QJ?


----------



## hahahaha (Dec 5, 2010)

> Originally Posted By ~Phoenix Death~
> Your username



good point.


----------



## ianography (Dec 5, 2010)

dragoon said:


> so for the money, should i get this or a mini QJ?


 
dont get a mini qj i got mine and it doesn't even work it's completely in pieces right now. get a dayan+mf8 or mefferts. but if you get a dayan+mf8, make sure you dont put in too much lube, or else it'll pop like crazy.


----------



## hahahaha (Dec 5, 2010)

i got one so did my friend and they were both good. But i dropped it and hit my tennis racquet so it broke, but my friend's is still good (my new mf8+dayan=ftw).


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 5, 2010)

just ordered one from lighttake


----------



## ishumprod (Dec 5, 2010)

Shengshou rules


----------



## ishumprod (Dec 5, 2010)

don't buy QJ's ones, they are good at beginnning, but after 4 solves,they sux.

buy a Shengshou, or maybe a Dayan-Mf8 if you like big cubes


----------



## chikato_tan (Dec 5, 2010)

my maru is really bad , lock alot , pop sometimes , and quite slow , any advice ?


----------



## ishumprod (Dec 5, 2010)

do the pin mod


----------



## kdawg123 (Dec 5, 2010)

Get a Dayan or a Mefferts, they are the best.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 5, 2010)

I've got a Dayan and when got it it didn't pop too much at all and I was happy. Now it pops a lot more and not just edges. Mine pops centers as well. This cube is also HUGE. My LL algs seem to take forever because I can't finger trick through most of them and I don't have tiny hands. I plan on getting a ShenShou in my next order and an X-Cube when it comes out.


----------



## hahahaha (Dec 6, 2010)

> Originally posted by kdawg123
> Get a Dayan or a Mefferts, they are the best.



isn't that just ur opinion? freshcuber thinks it's uber fail and i think it's great. Consider what ur about to post as good or bad before u actually post it in.

I know i need to speak for myself though.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 6, 2010)

I just finished an Ao50 on my Dayan though and it wasn't popping too much. I think I just got a feel for it's size finally which helped in LL algs a ton. Either way if you're used to a tiny 4x4 the Dayan is just to much cube to handle after the transition. I still plan on trying a ShenShou and getting an X-Cube in the end. My cube could also use a good cleaning which I'll have to do some other time since it's 4 am here.


----------



## riffz (Dec 6, 2010)

I just got mine in the mail today. It sucks. Like a crappy maru that locks up constantly. It came prelubed, but I'll try squirting some Jig-a-loo or CRC in it and post an update.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Dec 20, 2010)

waiting for update?


----------



## andreccantin (Dec 20, 2010)

I find the Shengshou 4x4 is not bad, but I really don't like the feel of the cube. It feels rather flimsy, partially because of the slightly wobbly/loose centers. The outer layers are clicky, I don't know if this is good or not. The inner layers aren't bad, but overall, I much prefer my Maru over the Shengshou 4x4.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 20, 2010)

ShengShou 4x4:
The inner layers have a smoothness that a Maru can't beat. Although the outer layers have a very faint clicking feel, you don't notice it when speedsolving. The core has not come out of alignment for me yet; my Maru hasn't either. The ShengShou 4x4 is very fluent with fingertricks and turning. Cornercutting is the same as the Maru. The ShengShou is my top recommendation for 4x4s.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 23, 2010)

Anyone had problems with lock ups my yellow side wont turn at all or sometimes the middles wont turn it switches from yellow to white pm if you know how to fix this.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 23, 2010)

riffz said:


> I just got mine in the mail today. It sucks. Like a crappy maru that locks up constantly. It came prelubed, but I'll try squirting some Jig-a-loo or CRC in it and post an update.


 
How did you fix the lockups please pm me mine locks up alot to.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 23, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> How did you fix the lockups please pm me mine locks up alot to.


Alot got locked up? D:


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 23, 2010)

I dropped my averages down.


----------



## cannon4747 (Jan 21, 2011)

i got this cube and i absolutely hate it, my rubiks brand is almost as good as it. the inner mech gets out of alignment slightly and makes me lockup and sometimes even pop. and pops on this cube are not anything like the simple v-cube 7 center piece pops, its more like 3x3 edge and corners popping out, except that the edge is the inner mechanism pieces and half the cube falls apart and i even tried tightening it but then i have even bigger lockups with the outer layers. i would not advise to get this cube because its just not that good. if i were to compare what the pieces look like i would say its modded v-cube mech with corners that look like mini guhong corners:



the yellow part is the part that reminded me most of guhong but also (obviously) the corner stalk


----------



## Aman (Nov 5, 2011)

The Sheng shou 4x4 is really great, with a v-cube mechanism. Two of the "wing" pieces are built in to the core, and somehow the mechanism never, ever gets out of alignment. Right out of the box, it is tensioned kind of loose, and it locks up every 2 solves, but I tightened it and now its great. Silicone does not make any difference, I think that they put in some beforehand. A great cube, especially if you do not want to spend all the money on a Maru.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 5, 2011)

Honestly, I absolutely loved this cube out of the box. On my first solve, it had a horrible lock up. Center pieces were misaligned like crazy, and would not turn on one side whatsoever. Just now I was doing a solve and the center pieces popped out, followed by a whole layer. This thing is an absolute pain to put together, and if you don't have a lot of time on your hands to be constantly reassembling your cube, don't by this.


----------



## NSKuber (Nov 6, 2011)

V3 doesn't have pops at all.
I loosened mine and had only 2 pops(I received it on the end of September).
But small lock-ups are very often.
Anyway, for me SS V3 is better than DY+MF8 6.6cm.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 7, 2011)

NSKuber said:


> V3 doesn't have pops at all.
> I loosened mine and had only 2 pops(I received it on the end of September).
> But small lock-ups are very often.
> Anyway, for me SS V3 is better than DY+MF8 6.6cm.


 
Mine pops like crazy, and is an absolute pain when it locks up. Also sucks to put back together.


----------



## speedcubingman (Jan 8, 2012)

shengshou 4x4 rocks! Stickers aren't good though, they are textured but mine had a hair under 2 and they have a weird glue under them, but I got half-brights textured tiles from cubesmith and they rock. it is my mainbut only complaints is all the inner pieces, inner layer lockups where it doesnt even turn (but that is only cornercutting the inner pieces like a whole piece but it does cut 75% inner (sometimes centerpieces pop)), and the stickers. it is adjustable (no ball core (yay!!!)), outsidelayers are a tiny bit clicky but smooth and corner cuts 75 like the inner layers, but the innerlayers are smoother. *Mine is the 3rd i think though.* All is around 10$


----------



## speedcubingman (Jan 8, 2012)

SpeedSolve said:


> Mine pops like crazy, and is an absolute pain when it locks up. Also sucks to put back together.


 
yes it is a pain to put back together but if you lube it it is worth it.


----------



## BlakeJ (Jan 19, 2012)

It seems like a nice cube. What about the Shengshou 6x6?


----------



## daveang70 (Jan 19, 2012)

ShengShou cube for 3x3, 4x4, 5x5 are not frequently discussed. They are underated but worth every cent better than some of the more expensive brands.


----------

